# building casting deck out of fiberglass and core



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a retailer with knowledge that could supply materials and assist?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

1/2" divynal with 1708 biaxial on both sides is stronger than 1/2" marine ply.   it should suffice just fine.   There are tons of online retailers. A boat repair comapny will also be able to sell you the materials.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ken, im right up the street from you. If you find a local retailer for core material and/or epoxy resin (not poly) please let me know. Ive tried everywhere around Winston.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't taken the time to look, but I don't think there is anyone local to the W-S/Gboro area that have core material. I'm just going to order online and pay the shipping.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

I looked when I was doing my Riverhawk and couldn't find anything locally. I have since found this company but haven't talked to them.

Northern Composites
114 E. Meadowview Rd.
Greensboro, NC 27406
Phone (336) 373-5933
http://www.northerncomposites.com/


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ken, If you havent worked with core before there is a good chance you will mess it up. I would work with a local fibergalss repair company if possible to build what you want. You have to bed the core to the fiberglass properly or it will delaminate. There is also probably a to of youtube videos on this you could consult.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Gc7OtdCBY

Here is a large scale application. The putty is a mixture of 3M microbaloons and resin. mix the hardner into the resin/baloon mixture. trowel it on. wet the back side of the core with resin. put the core on and roll out as much of the air bubbles as possible.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ken, there is a platform in the for sale section that might suit you.


----------

